# Ink Well Photo



## ktbi (Feb 2, 2012)

My Daughter (in Alaska) asked for a picture of an ink well, one that I liked and was a bit unusual. I still don't know what she needs it for. I took and sent this picture along with a couple of pictures from different angles and thought I would share while the film was hot (film??).  Enjoy...Ron


----------



## ktbi (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's one other shot of the same ink....Ron


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow Ron,...that ink has some serious indigestion goin' on!..[] Very cool.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2012)

Great shot, Ron,

 This little beauty looks to have it's own internal snow globe going on. Thanks for the views of this bubbly beauty.


----------



## ktbi (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! Somebody on the forum posted a picture of a remarkably similar ink quite awhile ago. Love the bubble action....Ron


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice picture, as usual, Ron.  What camera do you use?  We really need a decent one that also takes good close-ups.


----------



## ktbi (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Laur...I use a Nikon D40x, 10mp, that I've had for several years.  I don't have a macro lens, would like to get one, but I sometimes use a telephoto lens (55-200mm) sit back four-five feet and then zoom in.  Get good shots that way.

 But the type of camera is not nearly as important as the light.  With the right lighting, you can get a good shot with just about any camera, and then I shoot a LOT and hope for a couple of good ones.....Ron


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Feb 4, 2012)

I dont know man......I see room for one more bubble! seriously.........a simple ink but the color and bubbles make it such a sweet bottle!


----------



## rockbot (Feb 6, 2012)

Ditto!



> ORIGINAL:  bottlechaser62
> 
> I dont know man......I see room for one more bubble! seriously.........a simple ink but the color and bubbles make itÂ such aÂ sweet bottle!Â Â Â


----------



## the ham man (Feb 8, 2012)

I love how you balanced it on a plant []. It is truly a magnificent ink. Thanks so much for sharing. Joey


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Ron, as a matter of interest, does that ink have a letter from A to E embossed on the base?


----------



## ktbi (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes Dale..It has a big letter E on the bottom.  What does that mean?


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 10, 2012)

Ron, that's a good question I am still trying to find an answer to myself. I have dug these with letters from A to F. They were especially used by Stephens Ink. I have one with its label ~ "Stephens Blue/Black Writing Fluid" !


----------



## tftfan (Feb 13, 2012)

NICE !


----------

